# Was halten Sie vom Umfang der Mods auf der DVD?



## Administrator (30. November 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Chemenu (30. November 2007)

Mir wäre lieber es wären mehr Test-Videos auf der DVD.
Mods nutze ich so selten, die kann ich dann auch so aus dem Internet runterladen.


----------



## gasparax (11. Mai 2008)

Ich kaufe mir teilweise die zeitung auch wegen der Mods...sie sind aktuell und auch gut zu installieren;durch die Kenntnis der Redaktion sind sie außerdem super ausgewählt und von den vielen Angeboten im Netz die Besten...ach, nochwas:  ich  besitze natürlich  AUCH  INTERNETZUGANG !!


----------

